# ill edit fish pics :)



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

so ive got some free time on my hands, if you like ill edit pics of your bettas for you  for examples of my work see my (currently sparse) flickr page: Flickr: Kalae12's Photostream

upload the pic you want edited and state if theres anything you would like done to it, your fishes name and/or what you would like written on the photo


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Some of those pics look fantastic!!!!!!... I dont have any good shots of Alpha yet, but if I do I'll be sure to hit you up.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oo oo can you do Bens??










or










(Dont have to do both, just giving you options! I take cruddy pics lol)


----------



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

Shimizoki said:


> Some of those pics look fantastic!!!!!!... I dont have any good shots of Alpha yet, but if I do I'll be sure to hit you up.


fantastic? thanks  i'd love to edit a pic of alpha. i can crop and re-ajust and stuff like that if needed 



TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Amazing!


thankyou! 

ok here are ben's!! they arnt cruddy! if theres anything you want done different, i can arrange that


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Are you able to make a Border with a transparent center that I can just edit whatever picture I want into it? Kinda like how Pitluvs avatar has the black border. (Not the exact same though... I would feel like I was cheating.)

I'm not to good with editing colors and all that, but I can do a simple layer thing and place a premade border over it.

If I can every get an image of Alpha, he just doesn't like flaring. I got him to do a perfect one today, but I didn't have a camera.

EDIT::
The pics of ben look good too, I think you Hax


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

can you do Orion


----------



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

Shimizoki, what photo editing program/s do you have?

righto, here's orion  pipe up if theres anything you'd like me to add or change


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I use Paint.net. I can work it, I'm just not artistically inclined.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you do my betta, bruce?! Just put "Bruce" on it (or if you can think of anything else to put on it, do it!) Thanks! 
BTW you don't have to do all of them just do the one that will be easiest for you!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

SORRY! I knew I entered Ben's pics somewhere and coudln't find it! I love what you did with his first pics, I giggled so loud I woke my dog haha That's Ben to a T! Thank You!


----------

